# Futurama spaceship



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone ever done this ship? It would be a cool subject.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Skyhook Models used to have a resin kit, but it's now listed on their site as "out of production."


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Since Pegasus likes doing obscure, off the wall subjects, this would be great for them!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Scratchbuild?*

Hubby wants me to build this ship for him....maybe I'll give it a try after Serenity:hat:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

OMG! A girl! I'm skeered!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good news everybody!

http://www.inpayne.com/models/planetexpress.html


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> OMG! A girl! I'm skeered!


Don't be "skeered". Check out this person's web site. Kick-butt scratch builds......

http://www.chianna47.webs.com/


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Good news everybody!
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/planetexpress.html


Nice build up, but what's the good news? It's still listed as OOP on the Skyhook website.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thats what the professor always says before a dangerous mission.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I was hoping it was going to be a kit announcement.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*My hero!*

Kdaracal my hero!
No longer shall us women folk be slaved to the kitchen...lift up thine scapels and throw off the shackles of knitting, delve deep into the box of greeblies (technical term for spare bits of kits in case your worried!),
Oops sorry got carried away there...If I can get some decent shots of the Planet Express I shall sally forth with the plasticard.....


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> Good news everybody!
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/planetexpress.html


It is a fun build!
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Planet Express/beauty1.jpg

The whole build:
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Planet Express/?start=0


----------



## jarcher (Mar 5, 2009)

*neat kit*

i actually have this kit i found it in my dads basment i will depart with it 
if you would like


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> Good news everybody!
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/planetexpress.html


I don't get it.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Nice build up, but what's the good news? It's still listed as OOP on the Skyhook website.



John is trying to be funny but he fell flat. :drunk:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought it was a good one


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Antimatter said:


> John is trying to be funny but he fell flat. :drunk:


It's a catchphrase from the show. Not my fault if you don't watch it. :shrug:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I appreciated it as well John.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

jarcher said:


> i actually have this kit i found it in my dads basment i will depart with it if you would like


PM sent


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

John, I laughed!

Now I'm off to enjoy a nice can of slurm!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> It's a catchphrase from the show. Not my fault if you don't watch it. :shrug:


Dang, foiled again.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mach7 said:


> John, I laughed!
> 
> Now I'm off to enjoy a nice can of slurm!


An evening of Slurm and snu-snu sounds nice.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Mmmmm.... snu-snu. :devil:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

The folks at Skyhook table said the molds had to be redone on the _Planet Express _when I stopped by at WF, but they were hoping to offer it again.

I built one a few years ago, it's a fun build and I loved the base they did. But the lines of the ship are waaaay off from what you see onscreen on _Futurama_, it's much too slim and "rocket-ty, onscreen the _Planet Express _is more horseshoe shaped ala' the Fantastic Voyage _Proteus_.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> The folks at Skyhook table said the molds had to be redone on the _Planet Express _when I stopped by at WF, but they were hoping to offer it again.


That's good. The one I built was for a friend. I'd like to do one for myself.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

There's always the toy version... maybe with a re-paint or some dullcoat?

http://www.gotfuturama.com/Information/Merchandise/review_peship_mac.dhtml


----------

